# O'leary's Spare Parts Excellent service



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

After breaking Key in gas cupboard lock Sat night at Binton
Ordered new lock and Keys for Kontiki From O'Leary Motor Homes East Yorshire on Tuesday Afternoon 2.45.pm---- Delivered 9.15 am Wednesday morning
less than 24 Hr Turnaround A1 5 Star***** Service, Well Done Rusle
Geo
PP Pecks Hill Garage


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pretty damned good.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*O Learys*

Hi Geo

I ordered various bits from them via their website. They were courteous and phoned me to offer an alternative for one of the items that was out of stock.

At the opposite end of the spectrum, I ordered an interior fitment for a Kontiki cupboard from Lowdhams three months ago - and as yet - nothing!

Rapide561


----------

